
Instrumentl (YC S16) Is Building a Database of All the Grants in the World - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/instrumentl/
======
kayhi
Very cool!

A killer feature, if you don't already have it, is to have researchers answer
a set of questions then leverage their answers to apply for many grants at
once or pre-populate 70% of an application.

We've been working on the other side of this problem, improving how research
labs track and spend their funding effectively.

[https://labspend.com/](https://labspend.com/)

Feel free to reach out as we're both trying to reach a similar set of people.

------
abraren
Angela here, one of the cofounders of Instrumentl. We'd love to hear your
feedback about what we're building to bring efficiency & transparency to
research funding. Have a grant horror story? Let's hear it!

~~~
asciihacker
How will Instrumentl generate revenue? Taking the person from Italy that found
a grant through you, what did that mean for Instrumentl in terms of income and
how?

How will those looking for grants find you?

~~~
abraren
Our customers pay us ~$30 per seat per month just like other saas models.
Customers range from individual researchers to entire research organizations.
Couple strategies for user acquisition: SEO, direct sales to universities,
content marketing. Thanks for the Qs!

------
mlinksva
At a glance it looks like you might also do some management of grant
proposals. Do/will you help proposers publish those proposals? See eg
[http://riojournal.com](http://riojournal.com) and
[http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/jour...](http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.1002027)

~~~
abraren
Yes, we plan on encouraging researchers to share their proposals and help one
another. Great article - thanks for sharing!

------
aaronhoffman
might be of interest:
[https://www.usaspending.gov/Pages/Default.aspx](https://www.usaspending.gov/Pages/Default.aspx)

~~~
abraren
Thanks - that is a lot of $$$

------
diracles
are you guys open to intros from orgs? We have a couple institutions we work
with in NYC who would love this

~~~
abraren
absolutely - angela@instrumentl.com

